# Para los q saben sobre Pics



## monomxt (Abr 16, 2010)

necesito que me respondan lo antes posible:
no se nada de programar pic pero quiero saber si podre mover estos 2 PaP
http://microplans.xbot.es/stepmotor.htm
ya que al final me dice:
"El código del PIC no está disponible, quién esté interesado en la construcción de este circuito puede solicitar el PIC16F627 programado".
pero pienso que el programa lo hace todo.
mi pregunta:¿funcionaria el motor sin programar el pic?¿o el software lo mueve directamente?

otra consulta: ¿puedo utilizar un pic16f628 en vez del 627?
¿y un uln2804 en vez del 2803?
Desde ya GRACIAS.


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 16, 2010)

> pero pienso que el programa lo hace todo.
> mi pregunta:¿funcionaria el motor sin programar el pic?¿o el software lo mueve directamente?


NO, un microcontrolador PIC viene totalmente vacío (con lo necesario para albergar un firmware que controle sus pines y/o módulos internos), por lo que si no tiene algo grabado que responda a las solicitudes de un programa de PC no va a funcionar nada.



> ¿puedo utilizar un pic16f628 en vez del 627?


SI, Ambos PIC que mencionas pertenece a una misma familia con la diferencia de que el 627 tiene 1K de memoria y el 628 tiene 2K de memoria.


----------



## monomxt (Abr 16, 2010)

Gracias Carlos, estaba por comprar el pic para no utilizarlo, ya tenia todo pero me faltaban los 2 integrados.
Hay forma de mover dos motores PaP solamente con el uln2804 y la compu?

Gracias Carlos, estaba por comprar el pic para no utilizarlo, ya tenia todo pero me faltaban los 2 integrados.
Hay forma de mover dos motores PaP solamente con el uln2804 y la compu?


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 16, 2010)

Si la hay pero seria usando el puerto paralelo de la PC por lo que tendrías que hacer o buscar otro software que controle por dicho puerto. 
Ya que en el esquema que muestras usa el puerto serial el cual necesariamente requiere de un chip que se dedique a interpretar los datos o comando para controlar el motor.

También échale un vistazo a foro que hay algo de info respecto al tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/controlar-motro-stepper-puerto-paralelo-4403/


----------



## monomxt (Abr 16, 2010)

Carlos Alexis dijo:


> Si la hay pero seria usando el puerto paralelo de la PC por lo que tendrías que hacer o buscar otro software que controle por dicho puerto.
> Ya que en el esquema que muestras usa el puerto serial el cual necesariamente requiere de un chip que se dedique a interpretar los datos o comando para controlar el motor.
> 
> También échale un vistazo a foro que hay algo de info respecto al tema:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/controlar-motro-stepper-puerto-paralelo-4403/



Gracia nuevamente, yo logre mover 1 con el puerto paralelo, el ULN2003 y 2 programas q encontre, pero lo q necesito es mover mas de uno.Ahora estoy viendo uno q controla 4 motores: http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/4stepper/circuito.pdf

Muy buena comunidad.


----------

